# menus gnome-panel autoactualizar

## sqtz

Hola,

 Alguno sabeis por qué los menus del gnome-panel no se autoactualizan con nuevos iconos cuando se instala una aplicacon o se borra con el nautilus un enlace ? Me hace falta reiniciar el gnome-panel para que se de cuenta o reiniciar la sesión.

 Alguna idea ?

  Un saludo.

----------

## tirantloblanc

Por lo que tengo comprobado hay que reiniciar la sesión de gnome para ver los nuevos iconos.

----------

## sqtz

Creo recordar que en la Debian se actualizan asi que alguna forma habrá.

bueno, salu2

----------

## leonardop

Asegurate de tener el script de fam en el runlevel por defecto:

```

# rc-update add fam default

```

De este modo, el daemon de fam se inicia con cada arranque del sistema. Eso debe encargarse de mantener actualizadas las referencias a diferentes archivos en Gnome.

----------

## kementeus

Tengo el mismo problema, pero en mi caso ni reiniciando se agregan las apps... por ejemplo, cuando le di emerge a Anjuta me lo agrego al menu... pero cuando le di emerge a Bluefish este jamás apareció en el menú... lo mismo me pasó con Evolution y con un par de appz mas... alguna idea?

----------

## leonardop

 *kementeus wrote:*   

> ... pero cuando le di emerge a Bluefish este jamás apareció en el menú... lo mismo me pasó con Evolution y con un par de appz mas...

 

En el caso de Bluefish, el ebuild no estaba instalando el archivo .desktop. Acabo de crear una revision de este paquete que, espero, corrija este problema. Por favor sincroniza tu arbol Portage e intenta instalarlo de nuevo.

En el caso de Evolution, en el momento se esta haciendo una fuerte labor de desarrollo en los ebuilds mas recientes de este paquete. Es cosa de tener paciencia mientras se eliminan todos los errores.

¿En que otro paquete encuentras que no se instala el archivo .desktop?

----------

## tirantloblanc

Yo instalé Evolution hará una semana o dos y me apareció en el menú, bajo la carpeta "otros".

Los que no me han aparecido a mí, son:

The Gimp

Sylpheed

Xchat

xqf

----------

## leonardop

 *tirantloblanc wrote:*   

> Los que no me han aparecido a mí, son:
> 
> The Gimp
> 
> Sylpheed
> ...

 

The Gimp: En su momento hubo un bug al respecto (dicho sea de paso, quien hizo el reporte suena familiar... :), el cual ya debe haber sido corregido. Por favor intenta instalando The Gimp nuevamente, luego de una sincronizacion de tu arbol Portage si no lo has hecho recientemente.

Sylpheed: Tienes razon, este paquete no estaba instalando el archivo .desktop. He creado una nueva revision (con las KEYWORDS marcadas como ~) que debe corregir esta situacion. Por favor sincroniza tu arbol de ebuilds e intenta instalarlo de nuevo.

Xchat: ¿Que version usas? El desarrollador (foser) encargado de mantener X-Chat ha estado ocupandose de todo este tipo de detalles, y aparentemente deben estar solucionados.

xqf: El tarball original de este paquete no incluye ningun archivo .desktop. Si deseas contribuir uno, con gusto lo podemos agregar. :)

----------

## tirantloblanc

Lo de Gimp es verdad que ya está solucionado  :Smile:  lo dije por si acaso el había instalado la misma versión que yo...  :Question: 

La verdad es que por los demás no sé como estarán ahora. No los he actualizado porque ya me puse yo mismo los .desktop

----------

